# You'll always be forever young Valeria



## Tampiqueña

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Amiga Querida!

Valeria, me adelanté un poco porque tal vez mañana no pueda pararme por aquí y no quería llegar al último a darte un abrazo , había vampiros revoloteando que amenazaban con llegar primero que yo a felicitarte así que hice un poquitito de trampa jajaja.

Espero que la pachanga se ponga muy buena y pases un día precioso. Los amigos llegarán en bola en cualquier momento para armar tremenda fiesta.

Aquí te dejo tu regalo 

Y un abrazote con un cariño enorme


----------



## turi

Ya que estoy aún levantado, no quiero irme a la cama sin felicitarte.

*QUE PASES UN MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, VALERIA!!!*

Ya nos contarás que tal te lo has pasado.

Un abrazo,

Juan


----------



## Vampiro

Tampiqueña said:


> ...había vampiros revoloteando que amenazaban con llegar primero que yo a felicitarte así que hice un poquitito de trampa jajaja.





Tramposa.

Pero qué importa... lo importante es el festejo, y que Valeria pase un precioso día.
¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, QUERIDÍSIMA AMIGA!!
No necesito decirte lo especial que eres, pero te lo digo igual: Eres una persona muy especial, muy linda.  Un privilegio poder considerarme tu amigo.
Un regalo.
Y un gran beso,
_


----------



## Jaén

Hey!!!

No soy el último!!! (bueno, estoy presente en la fiesta!!)

Valeria, muchas felicidades y que tengas un lindo día!

Te dejo un regalito, espero que te guste.

Un beso!

Al.


----------



## UVA-Q

Valeria, 
Espero que tengas un maravilloso día, lleno de apapachos, amigos, familia, amor, abrazos, cariño.

Diviértete, relájate, reviéntate!!!!

Abrazos =)


----------



## Metztli

Valeria!!!

Te mando un abrazo enorme!

Acá va un pastelito especial y un brindis con mucho, mucho cariño a tu salud y por tu felicidad! 

Qué tengas un día padrísimo que te dure para todo el año!


----------



## Kibramoa

Ya van llegando los amigos y se va armando la pachanga poco a poco.
Muchas felicidades por tu cumple. 
Un abrazo desde este lado del charco.

​


----------



## olivinha

♪♫♫♪♪♫
Feliz, feliz en tu día, 
Amiguita, que WordReference te bendiga
Que reine la paz en tu día  
Y que cumplas muchos más
♪♫♫♪♪♫


----------



## romarsan

Querida amiga
Espero que tengas un día realmente bonito, de los que vale la pena recordar
Sabes cuanto valoro tu amistad Valeria y lo orgullosa que estoy de que me
llames amiga.
Un beso guapa
Y un regalito.


----------



## Vanda

Valéria querida,

Feliz aniversário! Muita saúde, paz e amor!
Passe o dia como merece!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Moitísimos parabéns, miña amiga.
Un bico moi grandísimo.
Xiao.


----------



## ewie

I haz been _bizzy_, Val!


----------



## la_machy

Bueno, la cumpleañera no ha llegado, así que me imagino que la fiesta sigue andando .
Querida Valeria, me fui en busca de algo bello, y este me sedujo para ti. No me pude negar. Espero que te guste .
Sin embargo, este otro, tampoco podía faltar.

Ten un día pleno de luz. 

¡Muy feliz cumpleaños, Preciosa!

Marie.


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy birthday!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

OMG.

A friend sent me the link or I wouldn't have seen it. My birthday isn't listed here! 

It's a really big, lovely surprise. But it just mean that I have been lucky enough to enjoy your company another year, and that the mods have been generous and kind enough not to ban me when I write (yet again) something I shouldn't - which is quite often, I'm afraid.

Thanks to all of you for forgiving my impertinence.

Diantres, ¿por qué estoy escribiendo en inglés? 

No sabría cómo vivir sin vosotros.

Vandinha querida, eu respondi um post no fórum Português - finalmente. Meu português é terrível, mas eu vou tentar aprender mais.

Xiao, temos um café esperando por nós en casa Suso ... você sabia que Javier era casado com unha amiga minha? Mais ela não está mais aqui.

Olivinha, Eu não posso mais pensar em português ruim, o meu cérebro está em chamas. Um grande abraço para você!

Tampiqueña, Jaén, Romarsan, Vampiro, Turissa, Metztli, Uva-Q, Kibramoa... sabéis de sobra lo que siento por vosotros... mis maravillosos amigos.

Ewie: I wish I had just a tiny bit of your talent. And I love cats. Though mine don't love me much at the moment, after a morning vet session.

Marie, no sé por qué no te encuentro ahora casi nunca. Te extraño, amiga. 

Y SDLX Master, gracias por estar aquí y no intentar estrangularme virtualmente. ¡Nunca estamos de acuerdo en nada!


----------



## speedier

Oops! Missed it again. Hope you had a great birthday Valeria!!

Erm.... is it too late to join the party - I've brought a few drinks and *a little something to snack on?*


----------



## turi

speedier said:


> Oops! Missed it again. Hope you had a great birthday Valeria!!
> 
> Erm.... is it too late to join the party - I've brought a few drinks and *a little something to snack on?*



We were all expecting a bit of Welsh Rarebit

Any chance, mate??


----------



## la_machy

turissa said:


> We were all expecting a bit of Welsh Rarebit
> 
> Any chance, mate??


 
No sé exactamente qué sea eso, Juanito,  ¡pero se ve delicioso!
Ciertamente me recuerdan a los molletes de México. ¡Yummy!
No he desayunado, yo también quiero... .


----------



## speedier

turissa said:


> We were all expecting a bit of Welsh Rarebit
> 
> Any chance, mate??



Now why didn't I think of that turissa?  Mind if I ..... erm ........ take a slice?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

speedier said:


> Oops! Missed it again. Hope you had a great birthday Valeria!!


 
Thanks Speedier, I hope to survive another year - that is, if I don't kill myself while rescuing kittens from roofs .


----------



## Nonstar

Estoy muy retrasado, pero antes tarde que nunca!!
Valeria, feliz cumpleaño!


----------



## merquiades

Hola Valeria. He llegado con retraso pero yo también quería desearte un feliz cumple y un feliz Januká. ¡Espero que lo hayas pasado bomba!


----------



## Nanon

¡Más vale tarde que nunca! Un besote, para que sigas celebrando.


----------



## bondia

Acabo de ver este hilo ahora mismo! 
Espero que pases un año muy bueno, ya que es algo tarde para desearte un feliz cumpleaños.
Como siempre, un gran abrazo
bondia


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Todos vamos con retraso, mis queridos y admirados Nonstar, Nanon, Merquiades y Bondia.

 ¡Hay huelga de controladores aéreos!


----------



## bondia

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Todos vamos con retraso, mis queridos y admirados Nonstar, Nanon, Merquiades y Bondia.
> 
> ¡Hay huelga de controladores aéreos!


 
¡¡¿¿Otra vez??!!


----------



## Nanon

Valeria, acá lo que hay es nieve. La semana pasada se me atrasó un vuelo por el mal tiempo, perdí el otro vuelo y tuve que pasar casi 12 horas en un aeropuerto esperando. Lástima que aquel aeropuerto no era el tuyo. Hubiéramos podido conversar...
Imagínate el mensaje: "Atención, señoritas Nanon y Valeria Mesalina, favor presentarse en el mostrador de... ".


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Bueno, así he conocido a más de un forero, Nanon . Esperando a pie de avión... yo soy la morenita delgaducha con gafas .


----------



## Nanon

Bueno, ya sé que cuando pase por Santiago ni siquiera tendré que avisarte... si alguien sale del avión corriendo hacia la morenita delgaducha con gafas para darle un besazo, ésa soy yo .


----------



## rusita preciosa

!Feliz cumpleaño, Valeria! 
Quédate chispeante como siempre eres!


----------



## bondia

Nanon said:


> Bueno, ya sé que cuando pase por Santiago ni siquiera tendré que avisarte... si alguien sale del avión corriendo hacia la morenita delgaducha con gafas para darle un besazo, ésa soy yo .


 
... o yo, con el permiso de Nanon


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

De paso que venís, chicas, si no es mucha molestia, ¿podríais traer a Clooney?. Después de daros un besazo a vosotras, le daré uno a él también .

Rusita preciosa, I just know one word of Russian: печенье. I don't trust Google translate,  I can only say thank you so very much en English.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Rusita preciosa, I just know one word of Russian: печенье. I don't trust Google translate, I can only say thank you so very much en English.


Mmmmm! Good word to know, Valeria! печенье = cookies. My birthday wish for you is some day to have a chance to share some with Clooney 
He'd stand on one knee and, looking admiringly into your eyes, would feed them to you one by one, slowly. You chose the falvor (and rest of this story)...


----------



## bondia

Valeria Mesalina said:


> De paso que venís, chicas, si no es mucha molestia, ¿podríais traer a Clooney?. Después de daros un besazo a vosotras, le daré uno a él también .
> 
> Bueeeno, a lo mejor ya no le quedarían fuerzas después de viajar tan lejos con nosotras...


----------



## Ishould haveknown

, ¿Y yo?. ¿Dónde estoy yo?. ¿Cómo no he visto este hilo antes?.

Valeria, siento muchísimo no haberme pasado por aquí antes, todavía no me lo explico. 
Llegando tan tarde sólo puedo desearte que pases un año estupendo.


----------



## Peón

Aunque llego para juntar lo que quedó de la fiesta, mejor tarde que nunca. Desde las estepas del Plata: ¡muchas felicidades Valeria!


----------



## speedier

Ishould haveknown said:


> , ¿Y yo?. ¿Dónde estoy yo?. ¿Cómo no he visto este hilo antes?.
> 
> Valeria, siento muchísimo no haberme pasado por aquí antes, todavía no me lo explico.
> Llegando tan tarde sólo puedo desearte que pases un año estupendo.



You got here just in time Ishould, because there's some bloke drinking everything in sight and we need someone like you to give him a good sorting out.
PS.  Valeria is up on the roof again.


----------



## chamyto

Happy birthday ( though a bit late )

By the way , all the foreros forgot mine .


----------



## bondia

chamyto said:


> Happy birthday ( though a bit late )
> 
> By the way , all the foreros forgot mine .


 
Tell me when it is, and I'll make a BIG note in my blue/black tooth/berry or whatever! Si te sirve de consuelo, del mio sólo se acordaron 2...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Speedier, I should be drinking with that bloke, and not Ishould!

Muchísimas gracias por vuesros buenos deseos, Ishould, Peón, y Chamyto... si no sabemos cuándo es tu cumple, ¿cómo vamos a felicitarte por tu cumple?


----------



## chamyto

bondia said:


> Tell me when it is, and I'll make a BIG note in my blue/black tooth/berry or whatever! Si te sirve de consuelo, del mio sólo se acordaron 2...


 
8th December 1979 .


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me uno a este encantador grupo de amigos para desearte un cumpleaños lleno de lindas sorpresas.  Eres una forera inteligente, agradable y generosa ... realmente un orgullo de WR.  Que Dios te bendiga.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------

